# OOP Chaos Marines?



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey guys. I am looking to buy and looking for pictures of the style CSM found in the 3rd Edition rulebook. (Look at pages 222, bottom left hand corner)

I just love the looks of them; i think they are OOP now. I cant stand the newer models, they look to boring. 

Does anyone know where i can fidn some of these beauteous relics?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Erm page what?

The CSM collectors guide have a load of the ones I think your on about (Lead ones with plastic arms.) which you can mail order.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

The entire point of the new modular plastics is that you can make your army precisely as interesting or otherwise as you want. Those older edition (second, it was) marines look chunky up close.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

This thread isn't to criticize the old models, its to help me find where i can obtain them as i prefer the "chunky" look of them.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

ummm...any Ebay Chaos auction should have them. They are technically oop, but they are not classic RT models.


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

keep an eye on Bartertown as well, theres always old OOP stuff like that on there


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I scourged ebay earlier, nothing that i couldnt get on GW.

They have standars bearers and old-style bikers, but not the havocs or the troops.  

Ill try bartertown.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

You'll be lucky to see them. They didn't make all that many before they were kicked off for the next set of models.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> The Chaos collectors guide is full of old models mate. My bud runs a chaos army with a mix of types, uses old models for chosen and champions, looks good on the table.


----------



## Elric of Melnibone (Feb 9, 2007)

I know where there are some of these.....in my to be done box !!!

I will add them to my current chaos force at some point

Ebay is the place

E


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

have you tried direct sales? usually you can get nearly anything by buying them from gw that way. saves all the pissing about on ebay.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

What is direct sales?

I assume thats a sale directly from GW?


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

The ones from page 222;

champion1

champion2

marine1

marine2

marine3

marine4

marine5

marine6

marine7

flamer marine

plasmagun marine

arms

close combat weapons


GW still has a bunch of other classic models in their online store;

chaos

I just can't find the old backpack sprue anywhere :? 

You could get them from gw, or you could check around on ebay.


Hope this helps!


----------



## Elric of Melnibone (Feb 9, 2007)

Well remembered...I had fogotten about this.....they do this for all the armies

I buy from these catalogues when I am at WW


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah direct sales directly from gw. if you go into a gw and ask about it they can direct you in the right direction.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks a bundle heph!

I'll definitely look into those. 

Also, heph--do they have others like those besides what is on the "Chaos Classics" list?


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Well there is a bunch of other stuff in the chaos collector's guide;

- old greater daemon heads and pieces

classic bloodthirster

classic great unclean one

classic keeper of secrets

classic lord of change

Other stuff

berserker champion 1

berserker champion 2

berserker champion 3

classic chaos daemons

classic WHF stuff, some really useable for 40K

classic nurglings

shoulder pads



There is a bunch of more classic raptor stuff Check down a bit.
1



Old Predator bits
autocannon

hatch1

hatch2

sponson1

sponson2

copula

Body top is no longer in the online store

turret base

turret top

hatch opening

lascannon

heavy bolter

weapon mount

sponson sideplate

sponson plate




chaos spawns

1 spawn

palanquin of Nurgle

warrior

beast of nurgle

Tzeentch disc riders

Turns out that the old chaos rhino and some of the legion specific minis
are no longer on sale, shame. Well that should be everything.
Damn, forgot to add the old greater daemon pieces. Well I'll look into
those somewhere tomorrow.


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

I love the old Bloodthirster and Keeper (I actually like the Keeper model better than the current one) models and the Shrieve the Inquisitor model would be great in a Word Bearers force


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

The classic keeper of secrest is indeed very nice,
but he/she/it is also a lott smaller than the new one.

Still looks great though:


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

blkdymnd said:


> and the Shrieve the Inquisitor model would be great in a Word Bearers force


Oow, good idea. I'm building Word Bearers and I have Shrieve
(and a bunch of other classics). Food for thought, thanks!


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Coool stuff.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Despite the lack of size that booby monster beats the new model hands down! 8) 
May have to have a further glance at the classic stuff, never really delved Into the archives before.....


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

There is a huge bunch of great classic minis still in there, takes quite
a bit of searching to find them though. The main classic/archive lists
are missing quite a few bits and pieces.


----------

